# Muzzy 2009 X-Celerator Drop Away Arrow Rest and FOBS



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Firstly, has anyone used the Muzzy 2009 X-Celerator Drop Away Arrow Rest? If so , what do you think. Secondly, has anyone used the Muzzy 2009 X-Celerator Drop Away Arrow Rest with FOBS. Please let me know your opinions.

THanks

Clu__82


----------

